# 5,000 attend memorial for 8 slain soldiers



## formerarmybrat23 (25 Apr 2007)

taken from CBC.ca
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2007/04/25/soldiers-memorial.html




> About 5,000 people filled an auditorium at CFB Gagetown in New Brunswick Wednesday afternoon for a memorial service to honour eight Canadian soldiers killed during a one-week period in Afghanistan.
> 
> The two-hour bilingual service featured brief remarks by political figures and military officers, music by St. Mary's Chapel Choir and 3rd Field Artillery Regiment Band, and a prayer and drum ritual performed by the Oromocto First Nation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Apr 2007)

Very nice to see. Those soldies deserve this, and more.


----------



## proudnurse (26 Apr 2007)

RIP    

~Rebecca


----------



## manhole (26 Apr 2007)

Mrs. Fiddlehead and I were honoured to be there yesterday.   The folks at CFBG did a great job putting the service together.   Ubique


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Apr 2007)

I too was there.  What got me the most was how QUIET the gym was.  I mean, you could hear a pin drop: literally.  When the families walked in, you could hear their feet hitting the floor it was that quiet.

And the music.  3 RCA Band, ASU Gagetown Pipes and Drums, the Drum ceremony from the Oromocto First Nation, the Choir from St. Mary's Chapel, all of them.  

Hat's off to them all.


----------



## dshipley (26 Apr 2007)

'Heroes that our times need'

DAVID SHIPLEY
Telegraph-Journal
Published Thursday April 26th, 2007
Appeared on page A1

As thousands stood in silent tribute, family members of eight fallen soldiers took turns walking to the large stage and lit candles in remembrance of their loved ones.

The candles were placed near large portraits of the soldiers on the stage.

"These are the heroes that our times need so much to foster a sense of responsibility for the freedom that we enjoy without ever thinking that its price is sometimes very high," said Lt.-Gov. Herménégilde Chiasson.

More than 5,000 people packed into the field house at the base on Wednesday afternoon to pay tribute to Sgt. Donald Lucas, Master Cpl. Christopher P. Stannix, Master Cpl. Allan Stewart, Cpl. Brent Poland, Cpl. Aaron E. Williams, Pte. David Greenslade, Pte. Kevin Vincent Kennedy and Trooper Patrick James Pentland.

"Their sacrifices are proof in an age when cynicism reigns that there are still among us heroes to follow and men of good faith who gave their lives so that others can live in freedom and dignity."

"We shall remember them."

The multi-faith ceremony at CFB Gagetown ended a difficult week of official mourning for the families, the military and the larger community.

The last of the eight funerals was held at CFB Gagetown on Saturday for Pentland.

Lucas, Stannix, Poland, Williams, Greenslade and Kennedy died on Easter Sunday when a roadside bomb detonated near their armoured personnel carrier.

They were on their way back to the safety of Kandahar Airfield after weeks of protecting Canadian convoys through the volatile southern region of Afghanistan.

Stewart and Pentland died three days later when another roadside bomb detonated near their reconnaissance vehicle.

They were on their way to aide a Canadian vehicle that had been struck by a bomb earlier.

A reverent quiet filled the cavernous hall as the families and friends of the deceased entered the memorial service.

The service, which included prayers and music ranging from bagpipes to an aboriginal drum ceremony, was a chance for the community to grieve with the families.

"To the families - we commit to support you today, tomorrow and forever. Your loss is our loss," CFB Gagetown's commander, Col. Ryan Jestin said.

Lt.-Gen. Andrew Leslie, commander of the Canadian army, said the soldiers did not die in vain. 

"The mission in Afghanistan is difficult and the sacrifices, as seen today, have been extraordinarily painful for all of us. But in the future, when people look back on this mission, they'll realize that Canadian soldiers made an enormous difference," he said.

Future generations will realize Canadians soldiers helped rebuild a shattered country and helped the Afghan people put their broken lives back together, he said.

Above all, Canadians soldiers will have ensured that the country will never again be a safe haven for those who would terrorize Afghans or Canadians, he said. 

"Sometimes bad things happen to good people doing their best to protect the weak and defenceless," said Leslie.

"We will always remember them and in their memory we will soldier on."

During the ceremony, seven soldiers from Hotel company of the 2nd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, offered their condolences to the families via short videos.

Five of the deceased were from Hotel company.

"Our hearts go out to you," said one. "I'm sorry for your loss."

"They were good soldiers and they will be missed," said another.

Veterans Affairs Minister Greg Thompson represented the federal government at the ceremony and called the eight fallen soldiers "truest heroes."

"As we've learned in the days since this tragic loss, they were more than just courageous men, committed to a dangerous mission. They were deeply loved fathers and husbands, deeply loved sons and brothers. They were loyal friends and dedicated comrades. They were and they remain our truest heroes."

The deaths of the eight soldiers marked Canada's highest single week of combat casualties since the Korean War. Last week Master Cpl. Anthony Klumpenhouwer, a special forces soldier, died when he fell from a communications tower.

Since 2002, 54 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have died in Afghanistan. Five soldiers were either born or raised in New Brunswick.

Link:
http://www.canadaeast.com/ce2/docroot/article.php?articleID=133204


----------



## safeboy43 (27 Apr 2007)

R.I.P Troops. Thank you for your sacrifice. This country is in your debt.


----------



## C/10 (29 Apr 2007)




----------

